# Can't find info on my tractor



## stumpbumper (Feb 15, 2010)

I have searched the internet and various other information sources. I have found limited information about my tractor. Most of the info is about other tractors like mine, which does not help me to find the year model of mine. Knowing the year would be a great start...especially since I could buy the proper catalog for it.

I have a Ford Industrial Loader 340B. They were manufactured 81-84 and 84-87...not sure what the differences are. I know it is similar to a Ford 4000 and has a 3 cylinder diesel 175. The HP rating I assume is 52hp, although this varies greatly between 40-60hp depending on the source.

I contacted New Holland with the numbers below and the lady spent 3 hours and called me back to say she could not find anything.

This is what the ID plate says...and BTW the ID plate is under the hood lid, as this info may help narrow the field.

The ID plate; 
Tractor Number C59[this digit missing]963 
Model CU312C
Engine 8J11B
Trans 8H29C
Rear Axle 8H28B
Hydr Pump 8H23B
Hydr Lift 8J18A

This tractor only has 1500 hours on it and I am trying to spruce it up a bit. Any info would help and your time is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Sorry, I don't have an answer for ya, but I did wanna welcome you to the forum!


----------



## stumpbumper (Feb 15, 2010)

urednecku, Thanks for the welcome!

The format of this site takes some getting use to.


----------



## stumpbumper (Feb 15, 2010)

:blacksuit


----------



## dgl42261 (Oct 15, 2006)

TractorData.com Ford 340B industrial tractor information


----------

